# Making the most of a sampler package



## Jaime956 (Aug 15, 2018)

Hello, I am happy to have stumbled across this forum. My husband and I were so close to getting through a DRI presentation unharmed when we fell for the final sales pitch, the sampler package. This was in Las Vegas and we just want to make the best of these points. Any advice or pointers on how to do this would be appreciated.

We are hoping to use the points for flights since we already have some resorts booked in the future, will this be possible?

Thanks for your guidance!


----------



## nuwermj (Aug 15, 2018)

Using points for travel services is almost always a bad deal. Be sure to do comparisons with cash options.

The Sampler offers a limited selection of locations, and that group of locations is always changing. What resorts are on your list? If you post names some here can comment.

Generally, longer stays are better value than shorter stays because you must attend sales presentations each time. Some people have done three or four week in Orlando in the winter. One big stay, one sales presentation. Others splurge and take the entire family for a week or two.

Otherwise the best value (but not always good value) is use the points for accommodations and visit locations with nice resorts and surroundings. Sedona Summit is a membership favorite. Hawaii if that is on the list. Lake Tahoe has a nice resort. Gatlinburg TN.

Never trust a Diamond sales agent. All timeshare sales people are bad, but Diamond's agents aspire to levels below the norm. There really are depths below depths.


----------



## diw1022 (May 18, 2019)

if you have a Sampler try this:
1. You paid $4k not $20k so don’t expect the $20k benefits.
2. Be flexible when you can go. 
3. When you book a hotel or a cruise you do some due diligence before you commit. Same thing; mess with the system until you get two or three vacations.
4. Go. 
5. You got your $4k back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

